# Craft Robo - Best budget cutter?



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

is it true the robo is the best budget cutter? 

if not please suggest another, im UK based. also where can i get vinyl dirt cheap uk?

Graphtec Craft Robo CC200 | Order Online Next Day Delivery

cheers


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I use one and they are a cracking little cutter that doesn't take up too much desk space.

Only downside is that the blades come as a set with new spacers (which don't wear) and at £20 are more than double what roland type blades cost.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

Try xpres for vinyl. I was considering the craft robo but think I'm gonna get the Refine MH721 instead - it can cut bigger sizes and is only slightly more expensive. (you have to add VAT onto the prices at mdsupplies).


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

Im new to the whole vinyl thing.

I take it the cutter just cuts out a design you send from your computer?

IF that is the case i take it the design has to be ONE colour?

It cannot do you a design that is more than one colour? is this correcT?

cheers


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

If you want a design that is more than one colour, you would have to put separate pieces of vinyl through for each colour. That adds to the complexity and cost of the product.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> If you want a design that is more than one colour, you would have to put separate pieces of vinyl through for each colour. That adds to the complexity and cost of the product.


what budget cutter would you suggest for more complex designs?

cheers


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

A vinyl cutter is just a moving blade on a plotter mechansim. Cheap or dear, they operate the same.

The problem with more complex muliple colour designs, is the designs themselves have to be done in vector graphics, as a vinyl cutter can only work with plot lines. Two or more colour designs are considerably more involved than working with single colour designs and need a lot more planning at the design stage. 

On a practical level you also have to ensure you get the registration right so all the colours align when pressed and allow for the fact that dependant on the design itself, two colours can literally double your vinyl cost.

You would be advised to seek out one of the numerous videos on YouTube that shows vinyl cutters in action, before making your purchase.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> A vinyl cutter is just a moving blade on a plotter mechansim. Cheap or dear, they operate the same.
> 
> The problem with more complex muliple colour designs, is the designs themselves have to be done in vector graphics, as a vinyl cutter can only work with plot lines. Two or more colour designs are considerably more involved than working with single colour designs and need a lot more planning at the design stage.
> 
> ...


YES thanks for your help and advice!!

is the vinyal cutters good for pressing letters and text onto shirts?


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

ash - did you ever buy that sunie/seiki heat press?


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

neenaw said:


> ash - did you ever buy that sunie/seiki heat press?



yes i did, its very good


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Ash,
Yes the vinyl cutter will cut your vinyl,and the press will press it on the shirt. What you should be thinking about is the type of vinyl to use.
Check with your vinyl supplier and specify for what use you need the vinyl for.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

ino said:


> Hi Ash,
> Yes the vinyl cutter will cut your vinyl,and the press will press it on the shirt. What you should be thinking about is the type of vinyl to use.
> Check with your vinyl supplier and specify for what use you need the vinyl for.



lets say for example a superman logo, would this cutter do it and if so, how?


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

ash213 said:


> yes i did, its very good


good to hear!  did you import it from germany? if so, how much customs did you have to pay? (if any?) how much did it cost you in total?

as for the superman logo - yes a vinyl cutter can cut this. you need to have the logo vectorised and all you do is send the yellow bit to cut on yellow vinyl and then the red to cut on red vinyl. if you look up something like "2 colour vinyl cutting" on youtube there are videos showing you exactly how it all works.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Charlene,
If you live in the EU you do not pay custom duty.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The Craft Robo is a good cutter but limited by size. If you do invest, I would suggest the Craft Robo Pro. It's bigger and more robust. The Craft Robo series does have an "eye" on the system, so you can print on heat transfer material for tshirts and cut, weed and press. It's overall a good system for shirts.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

As i am a vinyl noob can some one tell me what is the vinyl in this video? the white part or the clear part?

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTSPgkdDgEE[/media]

Really good videos, but no speech so its hard to tell whats what?!

cheers all


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

which model do you suggest for larger sizes then>?


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

ash213 said:


> As i am a vinyl noob can some one tell me what is the vinyl in this video? the white part or the clear part?


the vinyl is the red part


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

cheers

do you only need the clear plastic then if your combining various different sheets of vinyal?


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

ash213 said:


> cheers
> 
> do you only need the clear plastic then if your combining various different sheets of vinyal?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqYY64DhgHc

hope you don't mind me asking, but have you sold any shirts yet? i'm just curious because i'm only starting up myself and am a bit anxious about all the money i've just spent.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

neenaw said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqYY64DhgHc[/media]
> 
> hope you don't mind me asking, but have you sold any shirts yet? i'm just curious because i'm only starting up myself and am a bit anxious about all the money i've just spent.



That explains it all, cheers!!

Yes i have sold about 120 so far using laser printer/heat press method but really want a cutter now.

Its providing me with a decent amount of cash during unemployment.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The Craft Robo Pro is 15" and should work for most applications. The next version up is the CE5000-60 which is a 24" cutter but it is not considered a "Craft Robo". The 15" is the same product except it's smaller and is a taple top version.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

ash213 said:


> That explains it all, cheers!!
> 
> Yes i have sold about 120 so far using laser printer/heat press method but really want a cutter now.
> 
> Its providing me with a decent amount of cash during unemployment.


Excellent, nice one! Do you sell via your own website or ebay or locally?


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

JeridHill said:


> The Craft Robo Pro is 15" and should work for most applications. The next version up is the CE5000-60 which is a 24" cutter but it is not considered a "Craft Robo". The 15" is the same product except it's smaller and is a taple top version.


Could you send a link to the pro as i cant find it! cheers.
what is the version number etc? thanks


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

ash213 said:


> Could you send a link to the pro as i cant find it! cheers.
> what is the version number etc? thanks


Mulberry Design + Print | Sign Vinyl - Application Tape - Sign Making Accessories

big money


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo

There is a dealer locator but I can't find anything in the UK?


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

right guys, thinking of getting this one.

should i get one of the packs?

or should i just get the vinyl seperate? if so, where from and what vinyl?

Mulberry Design + Print | Sign Vinyl - Application Tape - Sign Making Accessories

cheers


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Ash,
what exactly are you planning to do. Is it signs,shirts or both.
The vinyl you will get in the pack will be the cheap sign vinyl just to get you going.
Shirt vinyl is much more expensive. So I would suggest that you check their catalogue and see what you really need to get started and act accordingly.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

ino said:


> Hi Ash,
> what exactly are you planning to do. Is it signs,shirts or both.
> The vinyl you will get in the pack will be the cheap sign vinyl just to get you going.
> Shirt vinyl is much more expensive. So I would suggest that you check their catalogue and see what you really need to get started and act accordingly.


Hi

I am only planning on doing shirts, not signs.

cheers


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

one of the packs comes with tshirt vinyl. it's up to you whether you want to buy a pack or not really. i'd still consider the Refine MH721 though. it's bigger. with the craft robo, because it's small, you'll have to either buy small sheets of vinyl or buy rolls and cut it down to size.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

GUYS.....

Who here knows about 2 colour vinyl etc? like in the video at the top?

What vinyl is he using?

Looks like the vinyl is on a white sheet? then he places the clear plastic sheet on it to get the vinyl onto the plastic then put the white sheet back again??

can some one explain the process?

thanks


----------

